

THE REAL PROBLEM WITH THE COMCAST MERGER - bfriedland
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/elements/2014/02/the-real-problem-with-the-comcast-merger.html?utm_medium=App.net+Broadcast&utm_source=PourOver

======
xxdesmus
I assume it's the use of all capital letters in your title.

